# Fichiers autres



## Twitee (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, il y a quelque chose sur mon ipod nano que je ne comprend pas ! Voici une image de la barre de remplissage de mon ipod nano 8 giga





Comme vous pouvez le voir, une grande partie de la barre est occupé par les fichiers autres, le seul problème est que ces fichiers autres, je sais pas ce que c'est ! J'ai cherché partout, mais non ! Ce  n'est pas moi qui l'ai ai ajouté ! Et puis bon, je sais pas, ! Je ne sais pas ce que c'est et comment m'en débarrasser ! Parce que bon, ça fait plus de 1 giga, et ça prend de la place alors que bon, ça me fait bien chi** ! 

Il se peut que ça soit les jeu, quand j'ai eu l'ipod y'avais des jeux dedans, les jeux inclues avec l'ipod (Vortex, maze et un autre dont je ne me souviens plus le nom ! Et si c''est ces jeux qui prennent ces 1 giga comment les enlever ! Parce que si ça prend 1 giga je pourrais m'en passer ! 

Bon bref; merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## arbaot (5 Juillet 2010)

restauration...


----------



## Twitee (9 Juillet 2010)

J'ai déjà restauré l'ipod, pas de changement ! Ensuite, on est pas sur un forum de robot ! Tu peux avoir un minimum de politesse ! Une phrase genre "Tu as essayé une restauration ?" pas "restauration" balancé comme ça ! Bord*el !


----------



## Windsurfer (10 Juillet 2010)

c'est moi ou tu finis toutes tes phrases par " ! " ? =P

Bref, tu remplis manuellement ton iPod ou tu laisses Itunes tout faire ? Tu pourrais essayer de ne mettre que de la musique, puis rajouter les photo et video pour voir quel élément apparait dans "autre"


----------



## Twitee (10 Juillet 2010)

Je remplis mon ipod manuellement  Donc bon ! Je crois bien que je vais abandonné  Tant pis


----------



## Pooki (10 Juillet 2010)

Twitee a dit:


> J'ai déjà restauré l'ipod, pas de changement ! Ensuite, on est pas sur un forum de robot ! Tu peux avoir un minimum de politesse ! Une phrase genre "Tu as essayé une restauration ?" pas "restauration" balancé comme ça ! Bord*el !


Nous ne sommes pas sur un forum de nerveux non plus, le "Bord*el" n'est pas spécialement nécessaire.

Pour ce qui est de ton problème je t'ai trouvé CA
Tiens nous au courant


----------

